# 80,000 Litres of Free "Tea"?



## Noobie-Noob-Noob (Sep 26, 2016)

Great green karma to one and all.

As Fall creeps up, here in the Great White North, I've stopped adding chemicals to the pool for a few weeks now. While the filter still runs, I just make sure I empty the filter basket to keep the tons of leaves from clogging the filtering system.

However, most of the debris sinks to the bottom and tints the water (rest assured, when I empty the pool to winterize it, I thoroughly clean out the bottom, treat the water and throw a net over it to keep it clean). In this temporary soup, algae spring to life.

So this noob got to thinking: since the water is 100% chlorine-free and that the pH is a perfect 6.0, would it be a good idea to use this water as 'tea' for my flowering babies or as a medium in which to dissolve my nutrients?

I figure that all this close-as-can-be-to-organic soup could only be good for my girls, what think you all?

Regards,

--
Noobie-Noob-Noob (of ze French Canuck variety of noobs ; ) 

View attachment IMG_20160926_115134.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2016)

i wouldn't use it on my herb---that ain't tea my friend---loaded with alge---who knows what else---no bueno even you got a ph at 6


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2016)

Put some fish in there and go fishing ......yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2016)

yeah that isn't the kind of microbes that you want in your soil. that is mainly just algae which isn't good to have in the soil (not terrible but not helpful). The key to "tea" is that you are taking dry elements and dissolving them in water for better delivery to the roots in the medium. 

To do this organically, you need to begin with the leaves and debris that you pull off or out of the pool, mix them with some other raw elements that will give you a proper nutrient balance, and then put them in a mulch building system like a natural pile or in a controlled bin, mix in some beneficial microbes and a small amount of water just to keep everything moist. This does the natural process of decomposition. Then when its all done, you can mix it with water to release the "chelated" nutrients into a solution that will quickly penetrate the "soil" and get to the roots faster.

But microbes that are beneficial composter microbes will not live in that pool of water. That water could also pick up dangerous microbes like certain fungi or water bourn pathogens that could be dangerous to your plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2016)

Not to mention a Mosquito haven.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2016)

Acidic water. Perfect pH is 7.0
Is it stagnant? If aerobic it is good, Anaerobic bad.


----------

